
New Japanese Flying Car Gets Off the Ground, for About a Minute - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-05/new-japanese-flying-car-gets-off-the-ground-for-about-a-minute
======
ksaj
The Wright brothers' first flights were only 3.5 and 12 seconds long. So a
minute isn't necessarily a bad thing in terms of proving the concept.

